# pond problem



## perch-jerk (Jun 25, 2010)

does anyone what will kill mill weed floating on top of my pond????


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

You should get some ducks to stay in your pond like African Grey's or Toluise. They will eat it like candy and their swimming around will aerate the pond some.


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

here's an excellent resource: http://aquaplant.tamu.edu

good luck and remember to follow ALL label directions on herbicides that you may use...

rbt2


----------



## qapd (Nov 10, 2004)

*Hydrilla herbicide*

TP&W will use Torpedo1 next spring to kill the hydrilla around the lake. Kinda pricey if you buy yourself.


----------



## rdofish (Mar 31, 2006)

round-up


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

2X on glyphosphate. As long as the target is actively growing.


----------

